# Honey Butter



## vilasman1 (Oct 1, 2004)

How do you make honey butter?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

I just mix softened butter & honey together until I get it to the tast that I like.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 12, 2004)

Per ½ pound of softened unsalted butter, add about 4 fl. oz. of mild honey (I use wildflower) & ½ cup of lightly toasted almonds or hazelnuts.  Speedily blend all together in a mini food processor. It will keep for 5 or 6 days in the refrigerator, but the flavour is best when served slightly softened.


----------

